
How to handle Differences of Opinion - siddg
http://sidgopi.blogspot.com
======
vinothgopi
I think this is a good link to another article I read recently talking about
what makes a good CEO. It is not about whether a CEO makes a decision, but how
quickly he can make it despite the lack of all the data and convincing the
rest to follow him.

Arguments/discussions are good, but a strong leader is needed in the end to
draw a conclusion and figure out an execution plan.

------
manassaloi
Really loved the way you broke your post into the various key components of
the process! Lots of interesting bits to takeaway from the post.

